# Update: Wade, UD Opt out; Bosh Expected to as well



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juice got tired of getting scooped (would've had the LeBron out out first but didn't check his email while driving) but got this one.

Expected to re-sign for a 3yr/9mil deal. More potential cap space.

Juice also re-iterated today Wade/Bosh are expected to opt out by Monday.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: UD to opt out*

Pat's got a plan boys. Who could it be? Gortat? Gasol? Lowry? Get 'em Pat.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: UD to opt out*



Adam said:


> Pat's got a plan boys. Who could it be? Gortat? Gasol? Lowry? Get 'em Pat.


Honestly? I don't know that blowing all the cap space on one player is the right move for Miami. If they can open up around $10 million in cap space, plus the "room" mid-level, they'd potentially be able to get 3-4 good rotation players to balance the roster a bit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UD to opt out*

I'm skeptical we'd be able to get 3-4 rotation players with the 10, and I don't want Gasol's terrible D.

I wouldn't hate spending it all on Lowry and trying to get a serviceable big to take the room exception, but if we're splitting up the 10, I'd be fine with Jordan Hill and Jordan Farmar. Hill's an elite rebounder and athletic finisher who could improve on Birdman's role. Farmar shot 44% from 3 last year on 4 attempts per game (160 overall). Could hold down the starting spot until Shabazz is ready. Use the room exception on Alan Anderson or Jodie Meeks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: UD to opt out*

Ultimate team player.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: UD to opt out*

:ud:

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: UD to opt out*

Great news! Sign these 4 first.

Melo, Lowry, Gortat, Patty Mills

then sign big 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: UD to opt out*

@UD40 announces his intentions of opting out too.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: UD to opt out*

This is what I proposed

Melo 20 million (10% cut, the rest needs to be overpaid)
Diaw 10 million
Lowry 12 million
Mills 6 million
Gortat 12 million

Total $60 million

Big three gets one year deal at the negotiable certain degree of pay cut.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: UD to opt out*



Jace said:


> I'm skeptical we'd be able to get 3-4 rotation players with the 10, and I don't want Gasol's terrible D.
> 
> I wouldn't hate spending it all on Lowry and trying to get a serviceable big to take the room exception, but if we're splitting up the 10, I'd be fine with Jordan Hill and Jordan Farmar. Hill's an elite rebounder and athletic finisher who could improve on Birdman's role. Farmar shot 44% from 3 last year on 4 attempts per game (160 overall). Could hold down the starting spot until Shabazz is ready. Use the room exception on Alan Anderson or Jodie Meeks.


Well it'd be the $10 million in cap space plus the room exception, which is $2.7 million. I don't think it's crazy to think you could find two decent players who would take $5 million a year each and a veteran looking for a ring to play for the exception.

EDIT: I mean, if you picked up Kris Humphries and Josh McRoberts for $10 million over 2 years each, got Mo Williams to join back up with Lebron for the room exception, talked Ray Allen into one more year, and brought back Birdman on a small deal, that wouldn't be the worst summer, right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: UD to opt out*

We've picked up Ray Allen and Birdman before. We were in play for Caron Butler last year. Buyout players and vets are always looking to play here. It would be a huge disappointment if we used a one time in four years window to spend cap space on role players. And call it arrogant for me to say this but we're not Utah. Free agents want to play here, we don't need to settle for role players at $5 million.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: UD to opt out*



Adam said:


> We've picked up Ray Allen and Birdman before. We were in play for Caron Butler last year. Buyout players and vets are always looking to play here. It would be a huge disappointment if we used a one time in four years window to spend cap space on role players. And call it arrogant for me to say this but we're not Utah. Free agents want to play here, we don't need to settle for role players at $5 million.


Allen was looking to spite Ainge and win a couple more rings, and Birdman was out of the league when you got him. Kyle Lowry and Marcin Gortat ain't signing for $5 million a year, I don't care how nice the weather is. Now, if you want to go all-out for one of them and then go patchwork with the rest of the roster, then fine, that's probably doable, I just think it's going to leave Miami with the same problem of not having much depth after the starting unit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: UD to opt out*



Bogg said:


> Allen was looking to spite Ainge and win a couple more rings, and Birdman was out of the league when you got him. Kyle Lowry and Marcin Gortat ain't signing for $5 million a year, I don't care how nice the weather is. Now, if you want to go all-out for one of them and then go patchwork with the rest of the roster, then fine, that's probably doable, I just think it's going to leave Miami with the same problem of not having much depth after the starting unit.


The reasons don't matter. There will always be players that want to come here. Not sure where you're getting that $5 million number. Regardless, we're not going out and signing a Kris Humphries. How do you even approach the Big Three and ask them to opt out for less so we can sign Kris Humphries? That's a joke.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: UD to opt out*



Adam said:


> Not sure where you're getting that $5 million number.


The discussion was whether they could get two or three good rotation players for $10 million and the room exception. If you're in the camp that they need to use the whole nut to sign one big-ish name instead of a couple players, then fine, but the idea that Miami can always sign good veterans on the cheap is what has them scrambling to improve the roster right now. I think adding a couple productive bigs and a useful guard or two balances the roster a little more.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: UD to opt out*

I wouldn't count my chickens too soon. Dwyane Wade isn't opting out. And if he does, he is doing so to sign a slightly smaller deal on max term, so that you're stuck paying him even when hes in a wheel chair. 

Even if Wade goes down to say 15 mil, you're paying him that for 5 years. No way I'd consider that if I'm Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UD to opt out*

His deal will be 4 years because of the over 36 rule. Probably about 14 per.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wade Opts Out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482967588587065344
So far, so good. All that's left is Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: UD to opt out*

And now Bosh opts out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482973065606082560


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: UD to opt out*



Jace said:


> His deal will be 4 years because of the over 36 rule. Probably about 14 per.


14-15 sounds about right. You guys are going to hate this deal in the long run. But it is what it is. If it keeps LBJ there, you have to do it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*

Could this team actually add Melo and Lowry... and still resign the big 3? Is that actually a possibility?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



RollWithEm said:


> Could this team actually add Melo and Lowry... and still resign the big 3? Is that actually a possibility?


Better not be.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



R-Star said:


> Better not be.


That would be a seriously sad occurrence for my basketball fandom.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



RollWithEm said:


> That would be a seriously sad occurrence for my basketball fandom.


We could always just shamelessly jump on the bandwagon and hope no one calls us on it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



RollWithEm said:


> Could this team actually add Melo and Lowry... and still resign the big 3? Is that actually a possibility?


If everyone took Jeff Green money and they shafted Haslem, then yea. I think it's much more likely that each of the 3 gets around $14 million in their first year, Haslem gets his 2.5-3, and Riley's left with between $7 and $10 million plus the room exception to work with.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



R-Star said:


> We could always just shamelessly jump on the bandwagon and hope no one calls us on it.


I can't. I already jumped on the 76ers bandwagon 4 seasons early. I want to beat the Johnny-come-latelys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



RollWithEm said:


> I can't. I already jumped on the 76ers bandwagon 4 seasons early. I want to beat the Johnny-come-latelys.


The 6ers? (Voice that in a "Practice?!?" Iverson whinny voice)

I think I like you slightly less for that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



R-Star said:


> The 6ers? (Voice that in a "Practice?!?" Iverson whinny voice)
> 
> I think I like you slightly less for that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



R-Star said:


> We could always just shamelessly jump on the bandwagon and hope no one calls us on it.


Until Seattle gets another team, I'm bandwagon proof.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



R-Star said:


> Better not be.


Why do you care? You said adding Melo wouldn't even be good for basketball terms. Switching it up now? You scared bro? Because you should be. And get the **** outta the Heat forum, this is no place for scrubs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



RollWithEm said:


> Could this team actually add Melo and Lowry... and still resign the big 3? Is that actually a possibility?


Not unless all 5 take drastic pay cuts. 

Heat are likely trying to free up at least $10 million for Lowry.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*

It'll be interesting to see what happens if a team, particularly a playoff team, comes calling with a full max contract for Bosh.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*

We're in business, fellas!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*

*At 2:22pm PST I received a message that Chris Bosh has not opt out. *


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



Pyrex said:


> Why do you care? You said adding Melo wouldn't even be good for basketball terms. Switching it up now? You scared bro? Because you should be. And get the **** outta the Heat forum, this is no place for scrubs


You seem a tad agitated. 

What's wrong bro?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*

Bosh hasnt opted out yet. I should know better than to believe a report from Chris Broussard.

From Ira:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483007868426547200


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*



Pyrex said:


> Why do you care? You said adding Melo wouldn't even be good for basketball terms. Switching it up now? You scared bro? Because you should be. And get the **** outta the Heat forum, this is no place for scrubs


I was an extremely lackadaisical mod, but this reflects pretty poorly on you guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley's statement on Wade and UD opting out:


> "Today we were notified of Dwyane's intention to opt-out of his contract and Udonis' intention to not opt into his contract, making both players free agents," said Riley. "Dwyane has been the cornerstone of our organization for over a decade, and we hope he remains a part of the HEAT family for life."
> 
> "Udonis has been the heartbeat of this team for 11 years," Riley remarked. "He has sacrificed countless times to make this organization successful, and he is the epitome of what this organization stands for. We look forward to meeting with Dwyane and Udonis and their agent in the coming days to discuss our future together."


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shit is about to get real. This is gonna be one interesting offseason. Prepare to be linked to every free agent going round.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade should accept like $10m. He's not worth more and should understand it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Update: Wade, Bosh and UD All Opt out*

Easy to give up someone else's money. He probably views this upcoming deal as payback for winning a title on a rookie deal, bringing LeBosh here, & opting out of his 42 over 2. Sort of like UD getting the 3mill per he's clearly not worth at this stage, which would in part be payback for all of his sacrifices to stay.



Pyrex said:


> Why do you care? You said adding Melo wouldn't even be good for basketball terms. Switching it up now? You scared bro? Because you should be. And get the **** outta the Heat forum, this is no place for scrubs


Ease up. He's having a benign discussion with us. It's fine.



R-Star said:


> 14-15 sounds about right. You guys are going to hate this deal in the long run. But it is what it is. If it keeps LBJ there, you have to do it.


Exactly. Fine with the sacrifice if it means 5 more years of LeBron.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I just found out that CBA rules harm Miami Heat.

Cap hold for Big Three and Birdman is $47 million. Cap hold for benches is $3.6 million. 

If I am correct, Heat won't be able to sign Allen and Haslem, and may need to dump Napier and Cole in order to sign just one player Kyle Lowry.
__________________


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No. I don't know all of the machinations, but I know probably none of that is true. I believe the way it works is they renounce the rights to the free agents in order to take off the cap holds.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nah, we're just going to be in the tax and it's about the order that we sign people in. Miami can go over the CAP to bring back their own guys like Ray and Birdman. However, any NEW Free agent would need to be signed before that, otherwise Ray and Birdman's hypothetical deals would eat into the number we have to spend


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade becoming a free agent makes me hope Miami rids themselves of him. I know I don't want him for no 14 mill. 8 million per year would be generous. It's very frustrating to me that we are being forced to pay Wade more than he's *currently* worth in order to retain Lebron.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> No. I don't know all of the machinations, but I know probably none of that is true. I believe the way it works is they renounce the rights to the free agents in order to take off the cap holds.


By renouncing players' rights, they lose the ability to use the Bird exception and sign guys to go over the cap. The Heat couldn't, for example, sign Melo/Lowry/Gortat/whoever to get to the cap and then re-sign the FAs no problem.

They'll need to re-sign Bron/Wade/Bosh to their lower salaries first to get rid of the $68M cap hold they currently have (EDIT: Renouncing them also gets rid of the cap hold, but they lose the ability to go over the cap to re-sign them). After that they can start using the space that's left as they see fit, assuming contracts are legal and all that.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it would be awesome if Lebron resigns at the maximum and they just let wade go


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> By renouncing players' rights, they lose the ability to use the Bird exception and sign guys to go over the cap. The Heat couldn't, for example, sign Melo/Lowry/Gortat/whoever to get to the cap and then re-sign the FAs no problem.
> 
> They'll need to re-sign Bron/Wade/Bosh to their lower salaries first to get rid of the $68M cap hold they currently have (EDIT: Renouncing them also gets rid of the cap hold, but they lose the ability to go over the cap to re-sign them). After that they can start using the space that's left as they see fit, assuming contracts are legal and all that.


Could they theoretically sign all 3 to bigger versions of the Asik and Lin deals? Maybe someone where their first year is paltry so they can sign some guys, and then it goes up the max amount allowed for the remaining years?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

e-monk said:


> it would be awesome if Lebron resigns at the maximum and they just let wade go


That would be awesome if you were a Heat fan. For everyone else the best thing is if Miami signs Wade to a huge long term contract that cripples them in the long term.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Could they theoretically sign all 3 to bigger versions of the Asik and Lin deals? Maybe someone where their first year is paltry so they can sign some guys, and then it goes up the max amount allowed for the remaining years?


I believe those deals are only available for restricted free agents, so it shouldn't be an option.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I believe those deals are only available for restricted free agents, so it shouldn't be an option.


This is correct. Since they terminated their contracts, they have to play by the same rules as signing a fresh Free Agent. There are restrictions on the % increase you can earn year by year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I believe those deals are only available for restricted free agents, so it shouldn't be an option.


Dang. That would be been a good avenue to go for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483245092417724416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483318153972154368
How exactly would this work out?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

They re-sign them to slightly smaller deals without renouncing them first. Then they are over the cap and can use the full MLE ($5.3 mil) but have no cap space.

If they renounce them they would only get the room exception ($2.7) but would also have cap space from whatever cuts the Big 3 take.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Guh. So many complex scenarios. I'll just wait it out.

FWIW, Skolnick keeps saying someone close to Pat/the organization claimed Riley's gonna do something that outdoes 2010. He said he has no idea how that's possible or what it could be, but stay tuned.

Talking about letting Wade walk is a waste of time. I hate watching him play sometimes too, but you still have to be grateful for what he's done for this franchise and understand players of his stature tend to get overpaid for their current worth by their life-long franchises at the end of their careers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Like I pointed out earlier, if the Heat want to sign a $12 mil player (Lowry, Gortat) the Big 3 can only combine for about $42 million. That's 14 a piece. Good luck with that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Like I pointed out earlier, if the Heat want to sign a $12 mil player (Lowry, Gortat) the Big 3 can only combine for about $42 million. That's 14 a piece. Good luck with that.


Some reports I've seen are saying Bron wants max. Although they're "sources say" rumors which are probably 100% made up.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Some reports I've seen are saying Bron wants max. Although they're "sources say" rumors which are probably 100% made up.


He should go to Houston to make things interesting and to make Wade go through another 15 win season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Easy with the goading, guys. It's unnecessary. We don't need these threads derailed because you want to take jabs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482978283999727616


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would be great. I think I'd rather take Jordan Hill + another guy, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Would be great. I think I'd rather take Jordan Hill + another guy, though.


I saw enough out of Jordan Hill to believe in him, but his injury scares me. This is too important and he hasn't played a game to prove to me he's right. I'm with you, I'd prefer him (he's 26, Gortat is 30).

Edit: LOL, he wasn't injured this year, that was last year. Shows how closely I followed the Lakers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, and he's an elite rebounder in the 19-20% range. That's nearing Love/Dwight rates. Has had a few injury issues, but I wouldn't quite call him delicate yet.

As far as Gortat, forgot about this from the Finals. He's even wearing white. 











Somehow I glossed over Mike Scott being a free agent. Liked him a lot in summer league, and he backed it up with a good season. Very solid stretch 4 who can score in different ways. Basically bunching him, Anthony Tolliver, and Jonas Jerebko in one position/price bracket. All have different strengths. I'd take whomever comes cheapest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd still take Beas over any of those guys as a stretch 4. 

Gortat or Hill would be super handy. Gortat is more polished, Hill a bit more of an energy/tenacity guy. Gortat can get you buckets in the half court though. 

I know you guys aren't super keen...but Gasol can still play. Averaged 17/9/3 this year, and has a nice midrange game and an score inside. Not a great defender though. 

Any chance of Chandler Parsons if they get Melo?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Yup, and he's an elite rebounder in the 19-20% range. That's nearing Love/Dwight rates. Has had a few injury issues, but I wouldn't quite call him delicate yet.
> 
> As far as Gortat, forgot about this from the Finals. He's even wearing white.
> 
> ...


Who is the guy in the dark shirt? He is massive.

As for Parsons, I would love him here and he would be a great fit but we need a rim protector and rebounder. That is not Parsons.

What are the odds that we can get a Plumlee type of player to address our needs? Any upcoming guys in college for next year perhaps?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I've said it before, I'll say it again; give me Gortat wayyyy before Lowry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd love Parsons, but the Dengs, Arizas, and Parsonses are beginning to shrink on me. We could certainly use a wing along those lines, but I don't think the Big 3 are taking cuts to bring in a guy who wouldn't start.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What do you guys think about Boozer as a backup option? Most people are anticipating the Bulls will amnesty him even if they don't get Melo which means he'll still be getting paid and might be affordable


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think if you guys could get Hill for $5-6 mil, use the Room Exception on Bayless, and sign Caron Butler and a guy like Tolliver for the min that you would be fine.

And the Big 3 (except for Wade) wouldn't have to take such drastic pay cuts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Re: Boozer. Don't like him, and don't think Heat players do either. Great rebounder. Money from mid-range. But defensive sieve who's only getting worse. I'd take him at the min as a fringe rotation big. Hate to see him play over UD, though, even though he's better at this stage.

Re: Butler. Don't want him in the rotation, especially taking minutes away from Ennis. If he wants the JJ role, fine. He's just barely serviceable at this point, and not a good fit here.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Fair enough on Butler. He would still be a solid pickup for the min. Adding those guys I listed and maybe a big goon like Collins or Gray to lean on post players would be a nice offseason. 

And it would work with LeBron and Bosh at $17 mil and Wade at $14 mil


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Butler has become a huge mismatch on defense, you put him on the floor and the opposing team will go P&R and try to switch him onto a quick player. He can't guard anything with a pulse now.


----------

